# I am so scared, double secret probation letter from Lyft, 29 minutes time out



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.

You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.


*Cancelling too often*: Unless you have an emergency or safety concern, you should try to complete every ride you accept. Learn more about cancellations.
*Not driving toward your passenger*: Lately, too many passenger cancellations have occurred because you don't make progress to the pickup location. Remember to start driving to the pickup location once you accept a ride.
These put your driver account at risk, and violate the Lyft Terms of Service. We value your contribution to our community and hope these reports will stop. However, if nothing changes, it will lead to a longer account suspension, and possible permanent deactivation of your Lyft driver account.

Thanks, 
The Lyft Team


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I've given up on Lyft too, except first thing in the morning. I live north of the city so I will turn it on hoping I get a ride into Uptown or the airport. Once I go South towards I-485 (WT Harris, Sunset, etc) I shut it off. I'm down to under 10-15 a week now, so I would imagine I'll get called to Principal Kashirdidak's office soon.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I haven't given up yet but need a 6 hour break lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


I read the title wrong. Glad to see that this thread is _not_ about being secretly probed by Lyft. Twice.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Just the way they like it. Ton of drivers available, all making diddly-squat.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

How the **** is that crossing the line from ic to employer. Someone needs to sue the shit out of gryft


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Think about it from Lyft's perspective. If every driver imitates the OP, then pax's get frustrated & Lyft doesn't run smoothly. 

Why go online & frustrate pax's, if you're going to cancel all the rides? Easy to see why you make less than $20/week. Your Lyft time out was well deserved.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am glad i get ping after ping. i drive so many pax i have to get out take a walk. take a break . and as soon as i get into my car with my seat belt on i turn om my phones so i am ready to drive and a ping will come in 30 seconds later. your market sucks and why do you accept a ride with out looking at the eta? once i accept a eta that was my fault . it was 15 minutes away . i drove to pick them up. i did not cancel.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


If half of what Lyft is writing about is true, Then you should be permanently deactivated. Drivers like you make it hard on the good drivers. Find another profession.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Lyft pings me and says rider is 5 minutes away and I accept. If it then says 10 minutes I cancel without hesitation or regret. If there are no drivers at a concert, I am in a lyft prime time Square that says 150-200% prime time. I will decline and cancel every ride that is less than 150%. Good drivers for lyft are either new or in a completely different market than I am in. I have high ratings on every platform, but I won't put up with the games that Lyft plays. I want to make them unreliable and for pax to get frustrated. They are gouging pax, without passing on the increased fares to drivers. Keep drinking your pink Lyft Kool-aid. I am happy to hear that it is working out well for some of you. Lyft can ban be and it is not going to make any difference in my income. I will continue with my IC status and live with my 4% acceptance rate. I did enjoy the $. 25 off as a gold member, but that is now gone. I am kind of shocked to see so many defending Lyft. They really are a shitty company. Why not grab market share by paying drivers more money than Uber. Is $.02 going to kill them? If this screen shot on a base fare seems fair to any of you. I suggest that you take a look at your fare breakdown, hopefully it is not this bad. Remember who is transporting the pax, maintaining the vehicle and risking their life every ride, for less than 50%, F Lyft!


----------



## Sam1 (Jul 10, 2018)

another issue is the ****ing lyft app literally turns itself on at times. just 2 days ago I turned off the app while the car was getting tires rotated. drove to the post office after, and while I was about to head home and grab lunch, the app turned itself back on and pinged. wtf.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


Cancel Lyft for
"POOR DRIVER EXPERIENCE& POOR DRIVER PAY".


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


I get those too.

I look at them as Lyft badges


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> How the &%[email protected]!* is that crossing the line from ic to employer. Someone needs to sue the shit out of gryft


You don't have to accept a ride, they cannot do anything regarding acceptance.

However if you accept a ride and don't drive towards the passenger they can take action against your account.

Same goes for cancelling too many rides.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Lyft pings me and says rider is 5 minutes away and I accept. If it then says 10 minutes I cancel without hesitation or regret. If there are no drivers at a concert, I am in a lyft prime time Square that says 150-200% prime time. I will decline and cancel every ride that is less than 150%. Good drivers for lyft are either new or in a completely different market than I am in. I have high ratings on every platform, but I won't put up with the games that Lyft plays. I want to make them unreliable and for pax to get frustrated. They are gouging pax, without passing on the increased fares to drivers. Keep drinking your pink Lyft Kool-aid. I am happy to hear that it is working out well for some of you. Lyft can ban be and it is not going to make any difference in my income. I will continue with my IC status and live with my 4% acceptance rate. I did enjoy the $. 25 off as a gold member, but that is now gone. I am kind of shocked to see so many defending Lyft. They really are a shitty company. Why not grab market share by paying drivers more money than Uber. Is $.02 going to kill them? If this screen shot on a base fare seems fair to any of you. I suggest that you take a look at your fare breakdown, hopefully it is not this bad. Remember who is transporting the pax, maintaining the vehicle and risking their life every ride, for less than 50%, F Lyft!


Nobody is defending Lyft as much as trying to tell you that you're acting like a drama queen.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I emphasize about Lyft. You accept a 5 min pickup which goes to 10 or more upon acceptance. If you do continue and hit traffic they say you are not moving toward customer I once was on an interstate and a bad accident happened only a few cars ahead. Fortunately I was not involved but it still snarled traffic.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here is an email from lyft today. 
*Sorry about that*

We work hard at Lyft to make sure our system is always working correctly, so we're a little embarrassed to have discovered a bug causing your Lyft Driver app to freeze.

We have since corrected the issue and pushed out a new Driver app version that fixed this bug. If you haven't already, *please update your Lyft Driver app* to the latest version. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> You don't have to accept a ride, they cannot do anything regarding acceptance.
> 
> However if you accept a ride and don't drive towards the passenger they can take action against your account.
> 
> Same goes for cancelling too many rides.


I've gotten their BS passive aggressive message too, with the threat for "not driving towards the passenger." If they auto add someone while I'm stuck in bumper to bumper traffic, sending me these stupid ass messages doesn't make me move any faster past the thousands of cars between myself and the next place to turn to get to them. This is what happens when you allow "AI" to make judgements without consideration for simple things like traffic.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I have 3 out of 4 of the long haul 45+ rides cancel before I get there. That is why I now pull over, it is a good tactic by other Lyft drivers to take you out of the queue, if you have not thought of that, you have not been doing ride share long. How easy is it to put a nice fat fare in front of the closest driver to take out your competition. It's not as easy to do with Uber, which is another reason you don't get as many cancels.

With all that said, Lyft did me pretty good today.
Short ride on my way to the store, then a 3* pax, I declined. Next was a couple that went 20 miles to buy a car. Took someone to the airport, then picked up another lady right by airport that had been waiting an hour for a Lyft ride. She was another 15 mile trip.
My favorite was the hotel pickup, 5* rider, I took the bait. Reached the lobby and saw that she was going 1 mile. With that in mind, I turned the car around and waited 5 minutes. No show and bam $5 winner, winner. I then circled the parking lot to see if I could get the next ping when she finally came down. There was already another Lyft driver there, at least she saw my car drive away. I later saw the text that said I'll be down in 2 minutes. Sorry, honey 5 minutes is all that I wait for a $3 fare, I prefer the $5 for leaving.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Did only Uber for a month. Had deleted Lyft app earlier. Kept getting emails and offers of stupid bonuses you can't hit. 5 rides for $20 or something .I'd get one ride and then no ping for 15 mins - during busy time 3 to 5 pm. Restarted 2 weeks ago made about 1/3 of what I generated on Uber but it didn't take them 2 weeks to start their passive aggressive bs . Got email today you are missing too many rides. Deleted app again. **** app was staying on while I was doing Uber pickups for long runs.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I get OP’s point. Lyft pulls the old bait and switch all the time. Ping comes in at 4 minutes away, you accept, nav kicks in and suddenly pick up is 10-15 minutes away! I cancel in these circumstances too! F Lyft and their deceptive practices!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft needs to be on the hook for some of these practices. They are really good at annoying the driver, and pissing them off. The destination mode, the scheduled rides, the exaggerated pickup times, the AR the metrics, the car year.

I mean i get that LYFT has to do its best to keep up with the larger UBER shadow, but damn how much are you going bluff, before someone calls you out on it. LYFT is like a puffer fish, i mean it has not choice if it wants to survive in larger pond. I guess perception is often reality to some.

Once in a while ill wake up early (and check the app with one eye open,this particular day it was deep pink), so as im taking a piss i get all these pings, 100%, 150, 200, (When your in the middle of PT you usually dont get a high PT ping or ping at all, so i decided to try to take advantage of the opportunity). I accepted a few requests, but before i committed fully to the rides, i needed to know if its worth brushing my teeth for .
300% pt doesnt mean anything for a 2 mile trip. The fare for a trip like this wouldnt have been very exciting in 2014 LYFT pay. I cancelled all 3 after finding out they were teaser/annoying rides. Guess what happened after?

I went back to bed, after i brushed my teeth. The whole point was to wake up and brush my teeth, not to go give rides, lol some are so naive!

You must protect yourself the best way you can with these "companies". After all, they are interested in what benefits them the most. They dont respect you or care about you, in fact they hate and despise you because you are the largest floating liability and certainly the largest business expense a cheap startup can have. You know that same expense brings in twice the amount in income. They are not interested in that. Exploitation is the only way these mickey mouse startups survive a lot times in the new GAG economy.

You know what there is a place on the lyft platform for everyone. I dont have any beef with those that like to drink pink lemonade, in fact i think that they are very needed and necessary to the rideshare ecosystem. I mean who else is going to give rides to all the rejected pings/trips? You are doing a community service, and I appreciate that, even if LYFT or pax dont.
no loyalty, no ethics, no accountability, no regulations, no trust. its pretty basic.
Company shits on driver, driver trys to pass as much shit down to the pax. It really does roll downhill.

All this is to get the truth out about them and making sure their own customers are WOKE to the current driver climate. pretty basic concepts, but so sophisticated in action.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> as im taking a piss i get all these


I wanted to apologize for my lack of filter and choice of words. The reason I did this is to emphasize the disrespect,
And disregard I have for them, just as they have for us when they prioritize the rider instead of the driver. I may not have earned that morning, but at least I didn't lose any money doing those trips. They are so over dramatic. BFD Lyft, BFD ,no one cares; Un-*** yourself.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Lyft needs to be on the hook for some of these practices. They are really good at annoying the driver, and pissing them off. The destination mode, the scheduled rides, the exaggerated pickup times, the AR the metrics, the car year.
> 
> I mean i get that LYFT has to do its best to keep up with the larger UBER shadow, but damn how much are you going bluff, before someone calls you out on it. LYFT is like a puffer fish, i mean it has not choice if it wants to survive in larger pond. I guess perception is often reality to some.
> 
> ...


When the ride is over, offer to show the pax how much you (driver) got paid and how much Lyft and Uber got paid.

This upfront pricing scam has really uncovered the incredible greed, and inept management, by both Lyft and Uber.

Lyft and Uber:

All about the money and IPO.
Have no morals or ethics.
Has created zero - ZERO - brand loyalty for both driver and passengers.
Currently have the _highest accident rates in their history_ from their green, inexperienced, no-skill drivers.
Would rather match the passenger with an unsafe driver that is working for peanuts than an experienced driver.
No regard for human life.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

I've done over 2k rides w/Lyft, never got one. My Aunt's boyfriend did it his first day and got a "time out". Of course, I never drive away from the passenger.



Sam1 said:


> another issue is the &%[email protected]!*ing lyft app literally turns itself on at times. just 2 days ago I turned off the app while the car was getting tires rotated. drove to the post office after, and while I was about to head home and grab lunch, the app turned itself back on and pinged. wtf.


Thought I was the only one or going nuts.

My issue I click "last ride" and it still goes on even after dropping off the last pax.

Also would be nice if you can cancel individual pax like uber on shared drives.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> All about the money and IPO.
> Have no morals or ethics.
> Has created zero - ZERO - brand loyalty for both driver and passengers.
> Currently have the _highest accident rates in their history_ from their green, inexperienced, no-skill drivers.
> ...


On top of that, you have rideshare which "disrupted" the taxi industry and shook it up like a martini, and now in 2018 the same bad boy of tech, has slowly F'd itself into the current state. What did we really accomplish so far? Just wading in the water if you ask me. I dont get intimately involved with a machine, count me mentally checked out. 
Give me a break, this replacing People with ATM machines crap is gettin out of hand. lol


----------



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I haven't given up yet but need a 6 hour break lol
> View attachment 255746


Please provide you rate card . Screenshot is fine.



dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


Driver is independent contractor and as such can accept decline rides so why do they send out messages to #slavedrivers such as this? Have you or anyone gotten a real explanation?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

GigEcoCritic said:


> Please provide you rate card . Screenshot is fine.
> 
> 
> Driver is independent contractor and as such can accept decline rides so why do they send out messages to #slavedrivers such as this? Have you or anyone gotten a real explanation?


What does the rate card have anything to do with this topic and how would it help you for anything to tell you thia screen shot is "fine"?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> Think about it from Lyft's perspective. If every driver imitates the OP, then pax's get frustrated & Lyft doesn't run smoothly.
> 
> Why go online & frustrate pax's, if you're going to cancel all the rides? Easy to see why you make less than $20/week. Your Lyft time out was well deserved.


The answer to this is easy......To get Lyft's attention....

They can basically ignore driver *****ing, but when pax start to complain, they need to figure out why


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, 
they told you that you were in a timeout. Everyone who is in an area that got the paycut should just leave it off.
If they think they are getting away with it uber will follow and we will all need new jobs


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dryverjohn thanks for your help on cancelling rides and making passengers wait as you drive the other way. As a fellow driver I want to nominate you for some kind of award.

Don’t listen to the lyft slaves and or forum shills in here discrediting your good deeds.

I’ll be on the lookout for my timeout emails.


Thanks again


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The resurrector of 2018 threads strikes again!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft sends " too many cancelled trips" notices to me. I cancel the trips for underage school kids. If I take them I am in violation of Lyft's TOS. ??? No way to win that issue. 
Last week, a pax enters the pickup address 1000 blocks from where he was located.. After waiting for him to cancel and he never did, I had to cancel -- my AR % drops. Was it my fault that he entered 2100 Maple, instead of 1100 Maple.
Requests to support go unanswered or ignored. Lyft is a tough to do business with.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Anyone else get one of these letters? I guess they didn't realize that I have been making less than $20 a week lately. I have all but given up on Lyft, they suck more than Uber. Here is the email I received. Funny thing is that I didn't even realize I was logged off, didn't care. When I went back online I declined all the rides. I cancel if I accidently accept a far away ping. Or I stop at the gas station take a pee break and wait for the customer to cancel.
> 
> You've been logged out of driver mode for 29 minutes because your driver account is still being flagged for poor passenger experiences.
> 
> ...


be afraid be very afraid


----------

